# Tile Talk: Mixing



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What do you guys use for a mixing device? Regular drill? Hammer drill? Mixing drill? Automated mixer?

Discuss:


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Milwaukee Hole Hawg


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I was using a German stirrer but, I had to give it back.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought a mixer from harbor frieght that believe or not has never let me down! Wish I had a pic but it's a 1/2". Threaded mixer that has some good hand grips......think it was only about $90 bucks.

Must have been lucky though, because about every other electric tool I've returned!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I use a spatchula :whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought this about 15 years ago. I use it for mixing bagged concrete or drywall mud as well as running ship augers through pilings, which is the original reason for purchase.

If this thing binds up, you really need to be holding on.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This was a sweet mixer, unfortunately I have no idea when it will show up here.

It had different paddles for different materials and would mix over 325 pounds of material.

Soft start and I never spun a bucket or tagged myself.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Angus, actually I use a Makita 1/2" two handled drill, slow speed. I'd love one of those designed specifically for mixing mud, but not right now.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

srwcontracting said:


> I bought a mixer from harbor frieght that believe or not has never let me down! Wish I had a pic but it's a 1/2". Threaded mixer that has some good hand grips......think it was only about $90 bucks.
> 
> Must have been lucky though, because about every other electric tool I've returned!


Same here, and I got a display model for $50 - another $10 for three year warranty. I figured if it lasted three months it was worth it. A few years later and works like new.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I use a Milwaukee dual speed hammer drill w/ the side handle. Start nice and slow and kick up to high to really beat the piss out of it when your done. 

I use a paddle they sell at the local flooring supply. Looks like the one below but w/ two impellers that beat the material towards one another. What paddles have you found to work best for you?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have been using a cheapo Craftsman 1/2" hammer drill I bought new in '05 for $15. The plastic handle finally broke. I've been wanting to get one of these:

















Although I might just get one of these:


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Bosch*

1/2" keyed chuck Bosch, 15 yrs old, bought it to drill rebar through 11"s of pt retaining wall and have used it for all sorts of things and no sign of giving up anytime soon, variable speed trigger. Would buy another in a heart beat.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

angus242 said:


>


That's just sexxy!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

shake it like a salt shaker!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Mixing Thin Set - The Easiest Way*

The easiest way to mix thin set is to use one of these;










*The Tool*

And one of these;










*The Mixer*










*The Mix*



This way you never need touch a bucket until the mix is just right.... :clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks like he's wearing quite a bit of it too :laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Good Point*

He really likes to get into his work...

JW



angus242 said:


> Looks like he's wearing quite a bit of it too :laughing:



And of course we always wear a mask...


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been using a porter cable hammer drill set on low drill for years with the side handle.

I recently updated from a dual propeller to the type of mixer in Whipples photo (like two offset triangles). It works better than I expected, but I have to be careful when I mix paint with it.

You never want to step on your propeller and get it out of whack.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

loneframer said:


> I bought this about 15 years ago.


:thumbsup:
I remember those big craftsman "drills". I had one that was pretty beat up, and I went to sears and exchanged it for a new one. This was about 1980...back when they had good tools and no questions exchanges.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CO762 said:


> :thumbsup:
> I remember those big craftsman "drills". I had one that was pretty beat up, and I went to sears and exchanged it for a new one. This was about 1980...back when they had good tools and no questions exchanges.


That drill is freaking awesome. It'll run a 3/4" auger through a 14" PT SYP pole like nothing. I haven't done a piling job in years, so it's a crete mixing drill more than anything.:sad:


----------

